# How safe is it to fill n redrill wheels



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, i have a set of 5 x 112 wheels n i wanna get away from adapters. Is it safe to have them filled and redrill to 5 x 100 (same 57.1 CB) thanks for any input.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

is the back pad flat? take a picture of the back pad.

If adapters limit your offsets, meaning you want more lip or what not, that would probably be the only case in which i wouldnt run adapters.

I have ran adapters for years without any issue.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

no lip, its a one peice wheel that i just dont wanna run an adapter with. Just becomes a pain in the ass when i need to swap wheels or what not. 

The skinny on the wheel. Its an 8.5 wide wheel with an et of 45. the adapter is a 20 mm and it comes flush if not a mm or two of poke. The tire is a 225 so it doesnt rape my fender, lol. I want to be able to bring the wheel in a little to run a correct size tire. (not stretch or undersized)

and as stupid as it sounds, i dont have a digital camera to take a pic with right now.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Ellery, the problem here, regardless of if the backing pad is solid, is the face of the wheel. How exactly are they going to fill and re-smooth the face?










Normally redrills are done on wheels that have a large centercap covering the lugs. The surface is flat, so they can just weld in a plug.










Idk, maybe they can do it, but it would definitely be extremely expensive, and require a complete refinish of all the wheels.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

yes, i have seen some wheels where they literally fill in the aluminum wheel as if there was no holes to begin with and the simply redrill to the desired pattern. And of course id eed to refinish teh wheels, im not stupid, lol

i jsut wanna make sure it wouldnt become weak and break, lol


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything cam be done, but the "worth it" factor...

Do you even want to keep these wheels for a bunch of years? It's harder to sell a redrilled set in what is now a less desirable pattern. Plus such a big job cosmetically has a huge potential for error...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive already talked to a local guy, Im not gonna do it on these wheels due to not being able to do exactly what i want so that takes care of that.

jsut gonna have to wait nd get differnt wheels down the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

at 18x8.5 et45 you would still probably have to run spacers to get the wheels to fit right or maybe even to clear the R32 brakes.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> at 18x8.5 et45 you would still probably have to run spacers to get the wheels to fit right or maybe even to clear the R32 brakes.



you will need to run a spacer to clear the r32 brakes no doubt 

just get adapters a fill and redrill will cost just as much as adapters


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you will need to run a spacer to clear the r32 brakes no doubt
> 
> just get adapters a fill and redrill will cost just as much as adapters


adapters wwill def be less if you get them in the classifieds. much better way to go.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


> Hey, i have a set of 5 x 112 wheels n i *wanna get away from adapters*. Is it safe to have them filled and redrill to 5 x 100 (same 57.1 CB) thanks for any input.


 *ORIGINAL POST ABOVE* 


[email protected] said:


> at 18x8.5 et45 you would still probably have to run spacers to get the wheels to fit right or maybe even to clear the R32 brakes.


 Oh w/o a doubt.


JettaGT8V80 said:


> you will need to run a spacer to clear the r32 brakes no doubt
> 
> just get adapters a fill and redrill will cost just as much as adapters


*did u even read my original post above*



syntax said:


> adapters wwill def be less if you get them in the classifieds. much better way to go.


*And Again...did u even read my original post above.*



Not tryna come off as a dick..but you really gotta read. and as far as a redrill is concerned. i had a look at the rears and its not feesible on this wheel.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

:thumbup: Yeah, screw adapters. Less annoyances and less weight. My only point was that it is difficult and expensive to fill/redrill wheels with exposed lugs, but you know that I understand the reason to get away from adapters.


----------

